# Module T



## JDR66 (Feb 16, 2015)

I have a 1978 Model 924032 that I bought used many years ago. I put on a new Tecumseh engine a few years ago that I picked up on ebay. Works great! It has saved my a** this year here in eastern MA. Started having intermittent trouble with the interlock switch or wiring - haven't figured out what yet so I just bypassed it for now because it won't stop snowing here. While looking at the interlock switch I spotted a module nearby and the parts list refers to it as Module T. I see it for sale here and there when I googled it but can't find out what it's there for. Can anyone explain it's purpose/function? Thanks, I just joined the forum and hope someone can enlighten me.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for joining and brining your question to us. I'm sure somebody with knowledge about Ariens equipment will be along shortly to answer it.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

IT is a DEADMAN KILL SWITCH.


----------



## JDR66 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks, but it's actually next to the deadman kill switch. Still trying to find out what it does and how it works. Many tractors have a somewhat similar looking module that delays the "kill" on seat bounce to differentiate between just a seat bounce and someone actually falling off the tractor. However, none of that seems relevant to a snowblower so I still wonder what this module is for.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Cut and pasted from elsewhere:

I am sending a diagram,Locate safety module (#180 in pic).That is the safety interlock and they go bad.I will give two options.First,you could try to find the part and replace it,I am Not 100% sure yet. The second is much easier and requires you to cut the *"*RED*"* wire only.Cut it in the middle so it could be easily repaired.If you cut the red wire and you now have spark then the module is bad.NONE of the safety features incorporated on the machine will function.If you slip and fall while it is locked in gear it will keep going instead of shutting off.
Read more: http://www.justanswer.com/small-eng...ns-snow-blower-model-xxxxx.html#ixzz3SDogQqBL









​


----------



## JDR66 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks Kiss 4 a Frog, but I already had that info from googling. Usually you can find just about anything you need on the internet but this one really has me stumped. I just can't find anything to state what that module really does, i.e. it's function and how it works. You're right though I'm not spending that kind of money for it anyway. Also, that "cut and paste" from elsewhere isn't exactly correct. The machine will not continue to move with that feature bypassed. The clutch is manual. With the safety switch bypassed the augur continues to run even though you've released the handle on the right side. Usually the auger stops when releasing the handle control. Still hoping someone might know the history on the module but the machine is getting old (1978) so there probably aren't too many of us old folks left that would know or even be interested.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

Is Module T a rectifier for converting the Tecumseh AC output to DC?


----------



## gto4evr (Feb 6, 2015)

looking at the wiring diagram, I'd say it's a capacitor setup that allows the motor to run without grounding out the magneto. If the interlock switch was just a ground interrupt that killed the motor when it wasn't engaged, then the motor wouldn't run unless the interlock was on regardless if the auger was engaged or not, however, you don't want that condition if the auger's not engaged, so possibly it senses feedback from the magneto wire telling it if the auger is engaged or not as to whether or not to ground out the magneto voltage if the interlock isn't depressed.

note: I'm no expert, just an opinion from someone looking at a wiring diagram!


----------



## JDR66 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for your ideas. I think you are onto something here and I will give it some more thought along those lines as soon as I have a chance.


----------



## JDR66 (Feb 16, 2015)

Of course goto4evr is right when you think about it. You wouldn't want the engine to stop just because you disengaged the auger and let your hand off the lever that actuates the interlock switch. I downloaded the service manual and found a wiring diagram. I haven't figured out yet how it "knows" whether or not the auger is engaged. It is not explained in the manual I guess I'll have to take the bottom shield off and try to see how it actually works.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Has any one come up with an answer to the "what is the Module T" function question? I'm working on a 1977 924026 and would also like to have an explanation.

Cheers


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe it's time for someone to ask Ariens customer service ??


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

I just did. Will let you know what they say.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Here is the first response from Ariens,

"Hi Paul, Thank you for contacting the Ariens Company.

The "T Module" is a Time Delay Module. It prevents the engine from shutting down while the control levers are being engaged and disengaged.

Please reply to this message with any further questions or concerns. We are happy to help.

Thank you,
Steven S.
Ariens Company"

I will push them to get a little more detail. But in the meantime I also stumbled upon this answer to the question posted here
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Small-Engines-Lawn-1746/2010/10/Ariens-snowblower-interlocks.htm

*Answer*
The module is basically a relay that grounds the ignition when any of the safety switches are in the wrong position. The wiring differs depending on engine and other variables. If the engine will start and run with the interlock disconnected then the problem is obviously a bad interlock.

I have never found solid information on how to test these or Snapper modules...the manual says to check the other safety switches and the ingnition coil...if they are all good then the module much be bad. Not really helpful in my opinion. I've tried cutting open the modules but this is next to impossible.

Not much help there.


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, here is Ariens response to my request for them to release the schematic of the module so it could be hacked,

"I am sorry but blueprint specifications cannot be released. It is done so the unit has the required part. Ariens would attempt to hold Ariens liable for any personal injury if alterations are made to the components by a third party. Secondary, manufacturer blueprints are proprietary and cannot be released. 
I am sorry but the part is only available as the repair part #52401000.

Thank you,

Ariens Company
Technical Service"

So I guess we are left to find other work arounds or pay $90 for a replacement.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

GtWtNorth said:


> It is done so the unit has the required part.


That clears things up.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Just like mud :facepalm_zpsdj194qh

I understand not wanting to give any technical info out but being sued because someone modified the system, please !!
I don't know how many machines I've bought with bypassed safety switches and I've yet to see a private party lawsuit suing the manufacturer because they "exposed" the wiring diagram showing someone how they could do it.


----------



## dcinma (Dec 13, 2017)

Anybody ever find out exactly what the Module T is made of and how it functions?


----------

